# Questions about Black Diamonds



## Budica (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been looking for some Black Diamonds but I've had no luck. Brent over at PJ's Square One is getting some in on Monday but I wanted to compare quality and price with another location. Does anyone know where else I can find them? Also, what's a good price? Oh and he said they're getting some Sulawasi shrimp as well. I think they're finally on board because of the ebi tanks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

hmm...black diamond isn't expensive since it's the wild caught species of the common "crystal reds". They should have it around $4-5 each max. BA's occasionally gets em (been to the Steeles location)

Sulawesi's are awesome  although the Ebi set up is the opposite of what you're looking for if you were to house Sul shrimps.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im bringing in Sulawesi Cardinals from the US next week....see my ad over on the buy and sell section.

I regularly bring in top quality shrimps for myself, but sometimes can add to my order if anyone is interested. Check out my Itrader feedback for info from people who have bought from me before.

FYI...most LFS don't get top quality stock in...they usually are the loweste grades and they charge more. 

By the way...Black Diamonds is a name given to Black Crystal Shrimps, but other people say they are Bumblebee shrimps...same Bee family, just not bred for better quality like the Crystals are. Which is it you want, I have Black Crystals coming in next week too.


----------

